# Best boots for wide feet?



## iCookRice (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm wondering...which boot best fits wide feet, because my burton motos are squeezing my feet, and I have to take off my boots every hour or so because it hurts so bad.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

try the search at the top right of the page, this has been discussed before.

salomon makes wide versions of many of their boots.

vans has fairly wide boots, but they are kinda low tech.


----------



## adammalik (Feb 22, 2010)

in my experience with boot fitting, 32, flow and burton tend to be on the wider side (i believe they all use a D width standard but i could be wrong). Defiantly nike, ride and DC would be narrow brands not good for wide feet. Also note that if ur feet hurt while riding it could be problems with your arch or shape not necessarily the boots.


----------



## jcblitz (Feb 10, 2010)

How wide? Mine are slightly wide, E instead of D, and I know I'm having a hell of a time finding proper fitting boots. I currently have a pair of Salmon F20s, but I bought them too small (length), but the width is good.


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

Salomon makes their Synapse, Dialogue and for 2012-2013 a new model the Triumph in wide widths. The models are called Synapse Wide and Dialogue Wide. My Synapse Wide are perfect for my 3E width feet.


----------



## bgmic58 (Dec 30, 2010)

Throw another vote to synapse, lovve those boots!


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

how is the lacing on those salomon boots? i might get some wide boots some day, but i'm hesitant to get anything other than standard laces.


----------



## ttccnn (Mar 31, 2011)

Burton Ambush is pretty wide, and imperial is also not bad


----------



## bgmic58 (Dec 30, 2010)

Gustov said:


> how is the lacing on those salomon boots? i might get some wide boots some day, but i'm hesitant to get anything other than standard laces.


A little goofy, but I think you can put normal laces in them


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

bgmic58 said:


> A little goofy, but I think you can put normal laces in them


yeah, i was just realizing that's easily possible. i'll probably pick some up if i find a sale somewhere.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Try out the Burton Serow's. Originally made for the Japanese market, they have an "Asian" fit, which actually means the width is a little wider.

Otherwise, you're going to have to find heat moldable boots for better fit.


----------



## iCookRice (Nov 1, 2011)

I was looking into the synapse. Quick question, What does "D" and "E" stand for? and how do you know what you are?


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

iCookRice said:


> I was looking into the synapse. Quick question, What does "D" and "E" stand for? and how do you know what you are?


It represents the width of the boot.

"D" is medium width

"E" is a size wider


----------



## iCookRice (Nov 1, 2011)

Aaah, Alright. Thanks a lot!


----------



## PA n8 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have wider feet as well.

I got fitted for a pair of running shoes over the summer and ended up with a pair of asics in size 10 2E and are a perfect fit and so comfortable. I also bought a pair of 32 Lashed in size 10 in the off season and they fit great. So I would highly recommend checking out 32. The boots are the one part of my setup I didn't buy online, I knew I had to try them on because of my sizing.


----------



## jcblitz (Feb 10, 2010)

PA n8 said:


> I have wider feet as well.
> 
> I got fitted for a pair of running shoes over the summer and ended up with a pair of asics in size 10 2E and are a perfect fit and so comfortable. I also bought a pair of 32 Lashed in size 10 in the off season and they fit great. So I would highly recommend checking out 32. The boots are the one part of my setup I didn't buy online, I knew I had to try them on because of my sizing.


I just bought a pair of lashed and I'm waiting to try them out (too warm around here). Just walking around my house, they feel pretty good. I think I mentioned above, I'm a 10E


----------

